
To-Do Lists Are Not the Answer to Getting Things Done - gokhan
https://medium.com/personal-growth/to-do-lists-are-not-the-answer-to-getting-things-done-f38ff04c53d4#.wzbf30r6s
======
CarolineW
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12999565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12999565)

